# self leveling finish?



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

In construction work there are self leveling cement mixes you can use to eliminate slight dips in a concrete floor. I have a workbench top that has a roundish area about 3 inches in diameter that is about a 1/32" lower than the rest of the top. Is there a finish that I could poor onto the entire surface that will provide a good finish and also fill the low spot?


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Seems to me that you're sweating a non-issue. Bondo the divot if it's that important.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Glue a piece of veneer to that spot and plane it off.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

If it's raw wood, I would wet it and iron over it to see if it will swell, then sand back down. Otherwise, I'm kinda like Clint in that such a small spot isn't too big of an issue.

I'm just not a big fan of finishing a workbench with a film finish.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

To answer you question yes. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17645

I tend to agree that 1/32 is not a big issue at least for me. The other alternative is to sand the whole top to get it flush.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

3 inches round? I would just call it a cup holder.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

If not a cup holder, surely it is a brewsky holder.
Sounds, like a great WB setup.


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

Epoxy will act as a leveler, but then you create some new issues with dealing with the runoff, making sure it is dead level, and a few others. I would agree not to put a film finish on a bench, but epoxy would be a good choice if you decide to go that route.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

What type work are you doing on your bench that the subject spot would even matter? Seems like a non issue if you're only doing wwodworking.


----------

